# Airsoft Guns



## P38 Pilot (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi guys,

I was curious to see who plays airsoft and what guns do you have?

For those who may not be familiar with airsoft, they are simply .6mm or .8mm military style guns that fire plastic bb's or sometimes special made pellets. Its a very interesting and fun sport especially if you turn it into a mock battle with actual uniforms and combat vest.

Here is a website if you would like to check some airsoft guns out.

http://www.hobbytron.com/AirsoftGuns.html?AID=10284031&PID=497809

Here's a website explaining Airsoft

http://www.airsoftgunhelp.com/what-is-the-best-airsoft-gun.htm

And here is a WWII Replica and Airsfot website that sell WWII styled Airsoft guns

http://www.wwiiguns.com/store/product_catalog.php?c=1


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

I know 2 people who are into it- looks quite good but it's playing at being soldiers


----------



## csrruss (Dec 15, 2006)

I might be start playing it. Got two friends that play it.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 15, 2006)

I want to get one but i don't have the $$ right know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah it's a lot of fun but guns can be expensive and it's hard to find an excuse to use them


----------



## ndicki (Dec 17, 2006)

Tried it once with some ex-mob mates as a team; we got copiously whipped because our tactics were utterly incorrect, being adapted to the use of weapons which can be used out to some 400 yards or so, rather than about 20! If you go into it thinking it has some parallels with combat, forget it! The only place it might be useful is for FIBUA trg, where the distances can be relatively short. Personally, I didn't go back.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2006)

Kids toys. Want to have more fun play paintball.


----------



## RE2005 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have playing softair for a couple of years. Last match I played was last winter and I must say that playing in snow it's fantastic (if you have a white BDU!). I wish I cuold still play, but I'm getting older (22!) and I preffer spend Sundays mornings sleeping!
Nick


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 20, 2006)

I have always wanted to play paintball....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, paintball is a lot of fun. Only problem I have with it is that it costs a lot to replace CO2, paintballs, and accessories like gloves, modifications for you gun. I've played at least a half a dozen times, every time I've played I got shot. Heck, I've been shot in both ass cheeks.


----------



## KillerChris666 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, I have 12 Airsoft guns. I've owned 14 in total. The guns I have are:
Spring-MP5
AEG-MP5
AEG-G3
AEG-M16 (with a broken stock )
AEG-AK47
Spring-M74D (Shotgun with Laser pointer, Laser scope, and LED flashlight)
Spring-Magnum Revolver
Spring-Shotgun(Its like silver and it weighs only like 2 ounces!)(Not real SILVER)
Spring-2 handguns
GAS-Another Handgun (Like 5 shots until you have to refill with gas  )
AEG-TMP

Ohh and yeah, I play Airsoft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Why do you have 2 usernames? Only one is allowed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

"the other is my partner/collegue/friend/dog"


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 13, 2007)

Not what I'm into myself, but fair enough if that's what people want to do.


----------

